# Gravely 1929 Model D one wheel Tractor



## Carl in CT (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw this on Craigslist this morning, thought it was very cool and thought someone here might be interested. Probably don't see many of these around.

Gravely 1929 Model D one wheel Tractor

I copied and saved the pics so I could upload them so even after the ad goes away we can still enjoy the old pics.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Hang on tight to that thing! Looks like a man killer? Any body ever run one of these?


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Did anyone buy it at the Mow-In?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Don't know I couldn't make it. Did you?


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

chrpmaster said:


> Don't know I couldn't make it. Did you?


Nope. My question was asked as I had heard that it has no serial number which makes it an unknown age and not a 1929. Gravely would sell you one into the 50s. The only ones you can tell are truely old without a serial number are the watercooled D models.


----------

